# What color is BF?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Because it is fun....

BF's papers say she is Chestnut/Sorrel. What do you think her base color is?











Her legs are not black.
Here is a close up of them (taken after stitches were removed from the RF, that is why it is shaved


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are her sire and dam listed as?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

She almost looks like bay to me. But I'm terrible with colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's brown.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sire and dam, now that is a good question.

Not sure. Will look it up and get back to you.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

What color is her mane? I am hovering between brown and liver chestnut.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Chiilaa said:


> What colour are her sire and dam listed as?


Why does that matter?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

ND or Face would be best to tell for sure, but I am just going to guess here.

She looks black based to me. As we know, LP can do some funky stuff to colour, and that looks like bay or brown with LP. However, I wouldn't rule out black with LP.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

mls said:


> Why does that matter?


Because if we know what colour the parents 'probably' are, we can usually narrow it down to a few possibilities.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> What color is her mane? I am hovering between brown and liver chestnut.


Um...well...her tail is not black.

Her mane looks black in this photo from 2007 (she is a long yearling in this photo).

In the photo from this summer (grazing with fly mask) it looks brown to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown base with various appy going on. That's my answer.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I see brown too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Now I wonder (will have to look it up), does the appy club even offer brown as a base color?


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

I go with Varnish Brown, but like you I don't know if ApHC recognizes Brown as a base color. She looks similar to my Rockstar!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I looked on their website. They have Dark Bay or Brown as one option.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I looked on their website. They have Dark Bay or Brown as one option.


Now you have me wondering what's on my boy's papers as his color.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I think she is a confused brown. haha Either way she is pretty. She just wants to be a little bit of everything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know, in many of the pictures, she looks brown but in the one with the fly mask, her legs seem to get lighter as you get closer to her hooves and that says liver chestnut to me.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

BF, Color: Snowed On


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I say brown too. The mealy muzzle gives it away.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She looks like a normal bay to me. It is normal for the manes and tails of bay Appys to turn brown prior to starting to color out white. To confirm it, look at her mane and tail - there should be actual black hairs interspersed here and there. Bay Appys usually retain a few black hairs in their mane their entire life. 

If you can't find any black hairs at all, I'm as clueless as everyone else, but my money is still on bay...(reminds me of "I'm gonna bet on the bay...:lol...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is baby BF photos to confuse matters more.

And yes, that is her mother.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Face - Why Chiilaa is saying brown is because in this picture you can see the "mealy" or lightening around the muzzle. -


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And the baby shots just cement it in for me. Look at that dark topline - that is a brown baby


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Face - Why Chiilaa is saying brown is because in this picture you can see the "mealy" or lightening around the muzzle. -


Perhaps, but I remain unconvinced - this is one of those cases I would have to see in person to make a determination other than bay. Lighting and colors play tricks in photos and lots of Appys have multiple base color shades, and many muzzles appear lighter due to the hair being sparse. There aren't many true brown Appys around that I am aware of, and I have never seen one personlly. Of course with Appys being hard to figure to begin with, there may be browns around that are assumed to be bay, which would be no surprise. Brown is possible of course, but I can't make that determination from those pictures...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This photo is the one that I am talking about. Bay babies are almost always clear and bay. Brown babies are usually darker, and have the 'sooty' look along their topline, most particularly over their withers.









If the hair was sparse around the muzzle, I would not expect it to appear lighter. If anything, i would expect it to look darker, as you would be able to see more of the dark skin around the muzzle. As well as that, you can see the paler brown in another soft spot - behind the eye.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> This photo is the one that I am talking about. Bay babies are almost always clear and bay. Brown babies are usually darker, and have the 'sooty' look along their topline, most particularly over their withers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends upon what color the skin is - a lot of Appys have light/pink/mottled noses.

I think the defining variable is probably the "dorsal" - it looks dark in the pictures, but there is not a really good enough view of it to compare with the base coat color. If the dorsal is black or near black - substantially darker than the base, he is likely brown. You alluded to that earlier, but I just don't see a definitive picture - at least not definitive enough to come to a reasonably dependable conclusion.

Now all this has got me wondering why ApHC doesn't recognize brown as a base color. I had never thought about it before because I have never been around a brown Appy for it to have come up...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So you want a photo of her back?
It is mainly white at this point so I am not sure how it would help.

I do not think I have any baby photos that clearly show her back. Will look.


ETA - Nope. No baby photos that show her back any better than what you already have.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So you want a photo of her back?
> It is mainly white at this point so I am not sure how it would help.
> 
> I do not think I have any baby photos that clearly show her back. Will look.
> ...


You don't need much dorsal - just enough below the end of the mane with the base coat showing in the same picture to define the relationship of the hair color in the dorsal to the base coat color - or you can just tell us. If the dorsal hair is markedly darker than the base coat, the base color should be brown as has been suggested. If it is the same color as the base coat or only slightly darker, he would most likely be bay...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I will have to look. I have not noticed enough to remember.

Right now she is covered with bumps so it might be an interesting photo. She looks like the annoyed yellow jackets and her had a disagreement.


----------

